# how much capital is required for a comfortable life in spain



## bigsid44 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi All

I'm just wondering how much capital would be considered enough to have a comfortable life in Spain? i Have savings of £300000 and am considering retirement in Spain would my savings be enough to have a comfortable life for myself and my family i have 3 daughters all still at school, i understand that renting a property is the way to go and i have no problem with that and i also understand that due to the unemployment levels getting a job will not be easy for either myself or my wife but with my capital would i need to get a job at first? the reason why we are looking to move is because i was seriously injured at work 5yrs ago and my injury's have left me with severe problems in my legs and major nerve damage, i really need the warmer climate and most of our family holidays have been to Spain.
We are determined to move and we have our hearts set on Spain but i am worried that i don't have enough capital and due to my health problems getting a job to supplement the savings won't be easy,any advice would be most welcome.

Regards

Andy


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Andy and welcome to the forum.

The cost of living in Spain these days is about the same as in the UK, with the possible exception of rents. Would you be able to live on your savings in England?

It really depends on what interest rate you can get on your lump sum, whether you have any other income e.g. a disability allowance, how far away you are from your State pension (I know they keep moving the goalposts!) and what you consider to be a comfortable life. If your daughters need to be taught in English and go to an international school, that would eat up your savings pretty quickly. You would also need to budget for private health insurance if you are below pensionable age.


----------



## bigsid44 (Jan 24, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi Andy and welcome to the forum.
> 
> The cost of living in Spain these days is about the same as in the UK, with the possible exception of rents. Would you be able to live on your savings in England?
> 
> It really depends on what interest rate you can get on your lump sum, whether you have any other income e.g. a disability allowance, how far away you are from your State pension (I know they keep moving the goalposts!) and what you consider to be a comfortable life. If your daughters need to be taught in English and go to an international school, that would eat up your savings pretty quickly. You would also need to budget for private health insurance if you are below pensionable age.


Thanks for the reply 

that's my worry I'm not sure my savings will last in the UK i have not invested any of it just yet as it is my compensation for my injury's and i have not long been settled i only have a small disability allowance and i am nowhere near retirement age (middle forty's) are the school's privately funded then? my girls are 14yrs/10yrs/8yrs respectively,and how much would the health care cost me roughly? 

Andy


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

bigsid44 said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> that's my worry I'm not sure my savings will last in the UK i have not invested any of it just yet as it is my compensation for my injury's and i have not long been settled i only have a small disability allowance and i am nowhere near retirement age (middle forty's) are the school's privately funded then? my girls are 14yrs/10yrs/8yrs respectively,and how much would the health care cost me roughly?
> 
> Andy


There is free state education, yes. but your kids would obviously need to be fluent in Spanish to benefit from it. To be taught in English you would need to pay for them to go to private international schools. Health insurance - well, you could do an internet search and get a quote, companies like AXA and BUPA/Sanitas cover British residents in Spain. They often won't cover pre-existing conditions.

Might it be an idea not to up sticks and move outright to another country, right at the point when your girls need all the educational advantages they can get, but maybe to invest some of your lump sum in a holiday home here? Come over for a holiday and find an area you like, there are plenty of bargains at the moment. Then you can get the best of both worlds, with long holidays in the sun and maybe move over here permanently when the girls are through school. Just a thought!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bigsid44 said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> that's my worry I'm not sure my savings will last in the UK i have not invested any of it just yet as it is my compensation for my injury's and i have not long been settled i only have a small disability allowance and i am nowhere near retirement age (middle forty's) are the school's privately funded then? my girls are 14yrs/10yrs/8yrs respectively,and how much would the health care cost me roughly?
> 
> Andy


you would need to check to see if your disability benefit is transferable - I understand that some are, or some components are, others are not

child benefit is also not transferable 

certainly for the 2 older children most would recommend private International school where they can be taught in English (definitely the 14 yr old - the 10 yr old _might_ be OK in Spanish school) - one local to me charges a bit over 7000€ a year for a child that age + 600€ registration fee - afaik the other local Int school charges more - but has better facilities

Spanish state education is free - but materials aren't - have a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/62551-education-spain.html for discussions on the subject

private health care is pretty cheap here, although pre-existing problems might not be covered

state health care - you would have to be paying into it to access it


----------



## bigsid44 (Jan 24, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> There is free state education, yes. but your kids would obviously need to be fluent in Spanish to benefit from it. To be taught in English you would need to pay for them to go to private international schools. Health insurance - well, you could do an internet search and get a quote, companies like AXA and BUPA/Sanitas cover British residents in Spain. They often won't cover pre-existing conditions.
> 
> Might it be an idea not to up sticks and move outright to another country, right at the point when your girls need all the educational advantages they can get, but maybe to invest some of your lump sum in a holiday home here? Come over for a holiday and find an area you like, there are plenty of bargains at the moment. Then you can get the best of both worlds, with long holidays in the sun and maybe move over here permanently when the girls are through school. Just a thought!


i have thought about that to and i do like the idea of the holiday home,i do understand your point regarding the private schools and i guess it would be quiet expensive for my 3 daughters to attend private international schools.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

bigsid44 said:


> i have thought about that to and i do like the idea of the holiday home,i do understand your point regarding the private schools and i guess it would be quiet expensive for my 3 daughters to attend private international schools.


I don't have any kids but I would guess you are talking €10k a year each ... 

Take a look at Schools in Spain

Do the maths. If you have £300,000 invested at 5% interest that's £15,000 a year - it ain't gonna work, is it?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bigsid44 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm just wondering how much capital would be considered enough to have a comfortable life in Spain? i Have savings of £300000 and am considering retirement in Spain would my savings be enough to have a comfortable life for myself and my family i have 3 daughters all still at school, i understand that renting a property is the way to go and i have no problem with that and i also understand that due to the unemployment levels getting a job will not be easy for either myself or my wife but with my capital would i need to get a job at first? the reason why we are looking to move is because i was seriously injured at work 5yrs ago and my injury's have left me with severe problems in my legs and major nerve damage, i really need the warmer climate and most of our family holidays have been to Spain.
> We are determined to move and we have our hearts set on Spain but i am worried that i don't have enough capital and due to my health problems getting a job to supplement the savings won't be easy,any advice would be most welcome.
> ...


This may sound silly but I have to say that £300k isn't a lot of money these days for someone in your position.
Interest rates as I'm sure you know are currently very low and to get a decent rate of return on your capital you may have to tie it up for longer than you may wish.
You would be lucky to find a 4% return on 'untied' capital these days and that would only yield around £3500 or less per annum after tax.
As has been pointed out you would face losing most if not all of your benefits if you leave the UK.
I would say that you would find it very difficult to find a job in Spain as the nation-wide unemployment rate stands at 20% plus and in my area it's more like 40%.
The cost of living isn't much less than in the UK and depending on where you are the weather can be cold wet and windy in winter - it even snows in some parts.
I think you would be taking a huge risk to make a move unless you had a FIRM offer of a well-paid job in Spain.
The interest you would realistically get on your compensation won't cover the living costs for your family and once your capital has been eaten up....what then?
Sorry to sound negative but in your situation you really do need the facts on the ground, not a view through rose-tinted spectacles.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina;446245Do the maths. If you have £300 said:


> I'm not clued up on UK investment rates but I would think you'd be lucky to get 5% on an untied loan...and of course you pay tax on your interest.
> The best we could get on a loan with a five year tie was just under 5% and that was via a UK Offshore bank.
> The OP obviously can't afford to take risks with his money so needs a secure depository which will restrict the level of interest rate he can hope to get.
> If the average UK family of four gets through £30k a year average....then in just over ten years you're cleaned out.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

bigsid44 said:


> i have thought about that to and i do like the idea of the holiday home,i do understand your point regarding the private schools and i guess it would be quiet expensive for my 3 daughters to attend private international schools.



First of all I openly dispute the fact that the cost of living here is the same as the UK. Ive been here for four or five years, and it IS true to say that the cost of living is higher here now than it was. 

If you are in the far South of Spain it's clear to me that the cost of living is higher. Ive seen it time and time said, and also on our trips down to Cadiz, Seville and the areas around there I notice it right away. However further North, it's not the case and I know from the experience of going back to the UK fairly regularly.

There are couples here living reasonably well on €13 - €1500 a month. "Rates here for a 3/4 bedroom villa with a pool are around €400 a year. If you dont go to Brit supermarkets then buying food is cheaper than the UK if you are careful. We buy from the local market, and we go to Aldi or Lidl before going to Murkydonna.

Eating out ... well, a three course menu del dia with wine / beer can cost you as much as €8 here. Bottle of wine €2. Our main grocery bill is generally around €100, which is about every couple of weeks. We buy the odd things inbetween, but when we are in the UK it is much higher and more frequent :-( Rents here, there are flats down in the town for €300 a month, but I know from an estate agent friend that people are open to offers for villas slightly out in the country.

Don't get me wrong, with the change in rate of exchange and inflation Spain aint what it used to be three or four years ago, but its still cheaper to live here than the UK ... well, at least here it is anyway 

Health care is obviously an issue, and private care here is around €1400 a year for a couple in their mid fifties, or you can pay to go into the Valencian system up here. School care as mentioned earlier is the other big issue for you.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm not clued up on UK investment rates but I would think you'd be lucky to get 5% on an untied loan...and of course you pay tax on your interest.
> The best we could get on a loan with a five year tie was just under 5% and that was via a UK Offshore bank.
> The OP obviously can't afford to take risks with his money so needs a secure depository which will restrict the level of interest rate he can hope to get.
> If the average UK family of four gets through £30k a year average....then in just over ten years you're cleaned out.


On an offshore fixed rate bond you don't have to pay tax on the interest if that's your only income and it's within the personal allowance. You can get 4.5% at the moment if you shop around, and I am assuming the rate will go up rather than down over the next few years!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> First of all I openly dispute the fact that the cost of living here is the same as the UK. Ive been here for four or five years, and it IS true to say that the cost of living is higher here now than it was.
> 
> If you are in the far South of Spain it's clear to me that the cost of living is higher. Ive seen it time and time said, and also on our trips down to Cadiz, Seville and the areas around there I notice it right away. However further North, it's not the case and I know from the experience of going back to the UK fairly regularly.
> 
> ...


If all you have to pay for is food and rent, then yes, it is cheaper. But electricity is now more expensive than the UK, petrol is about the same now, and clothing, household goods, IT stuff, internet connection etc are definitely more expensive here. It's swings and roundabouts!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> On an offshore fixed rate bond you don't have to pay tax on the interest if that's your only income and it's within the personal allowance. You can get 4.5% at the moment if you shop around, and I am assuming the rate will go up rather than down over the next few years!


Yes, it depends on any other income but you will find that offshore banks deduct tax at source. Up to you to get it back......
Yes, you can get 4.5% but as you said it won't return enough for a family to live on so you will be eating up your capital and receiving less and less interest.
I am praying that interest rates will go up and sterling will strengthen...bad for the UK economy but good for me and others in Spain!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> If all you have to pay for is food and rent, then yes, it is cheaper. But electricity is now more expensive than the UK, petrol is about the same now, and clothing, household goods, IT stuff, internet connection etc are definitely more expensive here. It's swings and roundabouts!


definitely when you factor in kid's clothes, shoes, school books & other equipment - all much more expensive than in the UK

I reckon there isn't a huge difference in our outgoings here to what they would be in the UK - although what we pay in rent gets something far nicer than what we'd get for the same cost in the UK - like for like it would be cheaper here - I don't have time to shop around the different shops for food - heck, some weeks I barely have time to shop online!

we do eat better quality food here, too - it would cost us more from what I saw on my last trip to eat food of the same quality there


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> If all you have to pay for is food and rent, then yes, it is cheaper. But electricity is now more expensive than the UK, petrol is about the same now, and clothing, household goods, IT stuff, internet connection etc are definitely more expensive here. It's swings and roundabouts!


As I say, you're talking about where you are. Thats not the whole of Spain. Same way as the cost of living in London is more than further north

Fuel in the UK was costing me £1.31 a few weeks back.

In the UK I was paying over £1500 a year 4 years ago for rates. Now I pay £850 a year for a flat against €400 here. Car tax in the UK just cost me over £200 as opposed to €100 here. My car insurance is about the same as I paid in the UK now. The electricity in the UK is about the same as here, even though this is a two floor villa against a much smaller flat in the UK. My new PC a year or so ago cost me €300 in Oliva. My water bill is about €25 - €45 a quarter as opposed to £350 ish at my last place.

Sorry that sounds terrible ... I'm just trying to say that from where I'm standing its not the same cost of living as the UK, even taking everything into consideration. I _do_ realise though that its probably different down south


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> If all you have to pay for is food and rent, then yes, it is cheaper. But electricity is now more expensive than the UK, petrol is about the same now, and clothing, household goods, IT stuff, internet connection etc are definitely more expensive here. It's swings and roundabouts!


And the sad fact is that £300k won't last long for a family with no other income!
We are two people and a dog and need a minimum 800 - 1000 euros a month before rent. That covers groceries, cleaning materials etc., utilities, Sky subs, internet/phone, mobile phone, insurances for dog, car , health etc., car maintenance, diesel, new clothes, replacing household items, entertaining, eating out and all those other irritating little expenses. After all that's only 250 euros -about £220 - a week.
Our rent is a big expenditure because we chose to have the best house we couold afford and treat it as if we were on an extended holiday staying in a 'good' hotel.
Yes, we live in an expensive part of Spain, that's true, but it's quiet, Spanish and a very nice part to live in.
I can't see the point of moving to Spain to live in a smaller or less attractive house/flat than you had in the UK and if you have to count the euros all the time.
Sunshine may be free but the essentials are not, alas.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> And the sad fact is that £300k won't last long for a family with no other income!
> We are two people and a dog and need a minimum 800 - 1000 euros a month before rent. That covers groceries, cleaning materials etc., utilities, Sky subs, internet/phone, mobile phone, insurances for dog, car , health etc., car maintenance, diesel, new clothes, replacing household items, entertaining, eating out and all those other irritating little expenses. After all that's only 250 euros -about £220 - a week.
> Our rent is a big expenditure because we chose to have the best house we couold afford and treat it as if we were on an extended holiday staying in a 'good' hotel.
> Yes, we live in an expensive part of Spain, that's true, but it's quiet, Spanish and a very nice part to live in.
> ...


yes, regardless of whether you live in a more expensive area or not - 300,000 won't go far & it wouldn't make enough interest to live on

an elderly couple we knew here went back to the UK - they were trying to live off the interest on 1.5 million & not managing it - some investments all but died & that was that - within the space of 6 months they went from a comfy life to scraping by

a lot went on home help type costs - they both had medical issues - but it shows that if 2 elderly people struggled with that soet of capital - what the OP has won't go far

they would have been better off with the money under the bed................


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, it depends on any other income but you will find that offshore banks deduct tax at source. Up to you to get it back......
> !


You can ask offshore banks not to withhold tax under the European Union Savings Directive. Then it's up to you to declare it in Spain, and if your total income including the interest is within the allowance, you don't pay any tax.

Sorry to be pedantic, but I know this to be true because it's what we do!


----------



## bigsid44 (Jan 24, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> yes, regardless of whether you live in a more expensive area or not - 300,000 won't go far & it wouldn't make enough interest to live on
> 
> an elderly couple we knew here went back to the UK - they were trying to live off the interest on 1.5 million & not managing it - some investments all but died & that was that - within the space of 6 months they went from a comfy life to scraping by
> 
> ...


i appreciate all of the input people and i understand all of the issues being raised I'm glad i asked the original question though as now i understand just how hard it would be i am gutted in away though as i wanted to use my compo to give my children a better life but as has been pointed out the reality is something different to the rose tinted view

Andy


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> You can ask offshore banks not to withhold tax under the European Union Savings Directive. Then it's up to you to declare it in Spain, and if your total income including the interest is within the allowance, you don't pay any tax.
> 
> Sorry to be pedantic, but I know this to be true because it's what we do!


You are not being pedantic...that is useful information which may be very helpful!
(Although I think our income is well above the allowance.).


Stravinsky: I actually found living in London cheaper .....but only if you take the cost of rent/mortgage out of the equation, that's true.
There's so much more choice in practically everything: food, clothes, household goods.....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bigsid44 said:


> i appreciate all of the input people and i understand all of the issues being raised I'm glad i asked the original question though as now i understand just how hard it would be i am gutted in away though as i wanted to use my compo to give my children a better life but as has been pointed out the reality is something different to the rose tinted view
> 
> Andy


Andy, I'm really sorry that times are so hard but hang on and who knows???
Meanwhile, why not have a really good holiday...but not yet, it's cold and wet in many parts of Spain.
You are being sensible and responsible. Some would-be migrants think it's easy to just fly over, pick up a job and go to the beach with a chilled can or two. They think we are doom and gloom-mongers but we are just presenting the stark facts.
Reality is massive unemployment. It's bad enough for Spanish people, let alone non-Spanish- speaking immigrants.
Don't be too despondent. Your children may be better off in the UK anyway as youth unemployment is horrendously high in Spain, much worse than in the UK.
Stay put for a while, use all the help and support you are entitled to and keep your long-term plan in your head and it may materialise sooner than you think.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bigsid44 said:


> i appreciate all of the input people and i understand all of the issues being raised I'm glad i asked the original question though as now i understand just how hard it would be i am gutted in away though as i wanted to use my compo to give my children a better life but as has been pointed out the reality is something different to the rose tinted view
> 
> Andy


actually - just had a thought

back in 1968 ish my dad got 5,000 quid compensation for something, which at the time was enough to buy quite a decent sized house in a nice area outright

being mortgage-free made a huge difference to our lives !


----------



## bigsid44 (Jan 24, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Andy, I'm really sorry that times are so hard but hang on and who knows???
> Meanwhile, why not have a really good holiday...but not yet, it's cold and wet in many parts of Spain.
> You are being sensible and responsible. Some would-be migrants think it's easy to just fly over, pick up a job and go to the beach with a chilled can or two. They think we are doom and gloom-mongers but we are just presenting the stark facts.
> Reality is massive unemployment. It's bad enough for Spanish people, let alone non-Spanish- speaking immigrants.
> ...


thanks i joined this forum for good sensible advice and that is what you guys have given me i will sit tight and wait i think as you say my girls are my priority and i think i will have a really good holiday later on in the year any recommendations would be appreciated


----------



## bigsid44 (Jan 24, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> actually - just had a thought
> 
> back in 1968 ish my dad got 5,000 quid compensation for something, which at the time was enough to buy quite a decent sized house in a nice area outright
> 
> being mortgage-free made a huge difference to our lives !


but would buying a property outright in Spain make any difference? i mean it would eat up a big bit of the capital and then with no other income coming in until we could find jobs which as i understand it would be extremely difficult at the mo.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> You are not being pedantic...that is useful information which may be very helpful!
> (Although I think our income is well above the allowance.).
> 
> 
> ...


Hah! You Southerners 

To be honest I only go to London as a tourist, my comment was only on what I heard other people say. I worked there for 6 weeks, but that was Rainham. Rainham!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

bigsid44 said:


> but would buying a property outright in Spain make any difference? i mean it would eat up a big bit of the capital and then with no other income coming in until we could find jobs which as i understand it would be extremely difficult at the mo.


Dont. You have £300k. Use it wisely, and dont take risks with it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bigsid44 said:


> but would buying a property outright in Spain make any difference? i mean it would eat up a big bit of the capital and then with no other income coming in until we could find jobs which as i understand it would be extremely difficult at the mo.


No!!!

I meant in the UK.....

as Strav says, use it wisely


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Hah! You Southerners
> 
> To be honest I only go to London as a tourist, my comment was only on what I heard other people say. I worked there for 6 weeks, but that was Rainham. Rainham!



Rainham!!!! That's out in the boonies
I guess I'm as southern as you can get....from Dorset.Right by the sea, on the edge. But I lived in North London for twelve years and loved it. Less than ten minutes by tube from the West End...shops, theatres, cinemas....
I am ashamed of my lack of knowledge of the UK tho' ....I've been to Moscow but not Manchester....Warsaw but not Wigan......New York but not Nuneaton.
Have been to Scotland tho'...well, Glasgow and once to Cardiff which I did NOT like.
And to Liverpool.
And Blackpool where I will NEVER set foot again.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bigsid44 said:


> thanks i joined this forum for good sensible advice and that is what you guys have given me i will sit tight and wait i think as you say my girls are my priority and i think i will have a really good holiday later on in the year any recommendations would be appreciated


Yes, I recommend the area around Estepona. Very family-orientated.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bigsid44 said:


> but would buying a property outright in Spain make any difference? i mean it would eat up a big bit of the capital and then with no other income coming in until we could find jobs which as i understand it would be extremely difficult at the mo.


That would be a huge mistake. Without a job you could soon find it hard going and jobs are almost impossible to find at the moment. I don't think things will improve for at least three years. House prices are all set to fall even further.
I would look for the best and safest way to get a good return on that £300k.
Try asking your bank manager or several bank managers, to get a range of opinions.
And beware of 'financial advisors' who recommend financial products which may not be the best for you but give them a payback.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Another thing to bear in mind is with that compensation payment you might find that you'll not be entitled to benefits in the UK. 

I've got to agree with Stravinsky on the cost of living. I certainly couldn't sit in the UK & do what I'm doing now where 2887€ covers all the standing costs , mobiles & vets bills , car tax& ins.


----------



## bigsid44 (Jan 24, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> Another thing to bear in mind is with that compensation payment you might find that you'll not be entitled to benefits in the UK.
> 
> I've got to agree with Stravinsky on the cost of living. I certainly couldn't sit in the UK & do what I'm doing now where 2887€ covers all the standing costs , mobiles & vets bills , car tax& ins.


i know i already have


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Hah! You Southerners
> 
> To be honest I only go to London as a tourist, my comment was only on what I heard other people say. I worked there for 6 weeks, but that was Rainham. Rainham!


Rainham? You serious? I was under the impression that nobody worked in Rainham. Was it an undercover operation? Bit like Penge really. I f the Universe needed an enema the Penge is where they'd stick the tube. But there used to be a really great pub in Penge called the Ship - served some exceptionally good beer.
But I am being naughty:focus:


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

bigsid44 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm just wondering how much capital would be considered enough to have a comfortable life in Spain? i Have savings of £300000 and am considering retirement in Spain would my savings be enough to have a comfortable life for myself and my family i have 3 daughters all still at school, i understand that renting a property is the way to go and i have no problem with that and i also understand that due to the unemployment levels getting a job will not be easy for either myself or my wife but with my capital would i need to get a job at first? the reason why we are looking to move is because i was seriously injured at work 5yrs ago and my injury's have left me with severe problems in my legs and major nerve damage, i really need the warmer climate and most of our family holidays have been to Spain.
> We are determined to move and we have our hearts set on Spain but i am worried that i don't have enough capital and due to my health problems getting a job to supplement the savings won't be easy,any advice would be most welcome.
> ...


In order to resolve the issue of "should I stay or should I go", you would, to have a fair chance at getting it right, need to know all the ins and outs of both systems.... UK and Spain.

Would you still get the benefit in your case if you moved to Spain.

Would you move to a part of Spain where a person "sin recursos" - basically earning less than 440 ish € a month, would get you free Medical. By the way, with 5 of you, that's over €2000 a month, so not as little as some people think. Obviously needs checking out for status requirements, but most likely after your 2 years of UK cover and you are residents.

As a "familia numerosa", at least until your 14 year old is 18, or 21 (I think) if still in education, you get a lot of discounted things. School books, house rates, electricity etc., etc. Benefits change per region but are good whichever.

Is your 300K a bridge for a private or company pension to kick in, bearing in mind that minimum age is now 55 and not 50 - or is that it?
Will you get a full UK Government pension at 65/66/67 whatever - or have you not paid 30Yrs into the system.

The two younger children would be Ok in a state school (10 is the limt I think... at a push, 8 would be ideal) - but the 14 year old would need International schooling to stand a chance. But then again, that's a couple or four more years so not a huge chunck of the pot, and Uni could always be back to the UK.

Good luck making and informed and clear decision - whichever way the answer goes.

Xose


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

thrax said:


> Rainham? You serious? I was under the impression that nobody worked in Rainham. Was it an undercover operation? Bit like Penge really. I f the Universe needed an enema the Penge is where they'd stick the tube. But there used to be a really great pub in Penge called the Ship - served some exceptionally good beer.
> But I am being naughty:focus:


It was on the (I think) Freightmaster Estate ... nightmare ... I've never recovered


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> It was on the (I think) Freightmaster Estate ... nightmare ... I've never recovered


I hate those dreary suburbs. My son married a woman who lived in Penge. 
The union was clearly doomed from the start.
He later married a woman who lived in Sutton and they now live in Merstham.
A small but significant step up.


----------

